# RAM compatible avec ibook Palourde 300Mhz?



## TheRV (6 Février 2007)

Je compte upgrader ma palourde en changeant sa RAM 128Mo contre une 256Mo histoire que ça patauge un peu moins dans la semoule sous Panther...
Sur un site internet j'ai vu cette RAM qui semble a première vue compatible.
Mais il me semble aussi qu'il y a une question de taille bassee de la ram pour la palourde.
qq1 peut me confirmer si cette ram sera compatible svp? Et si 35 euros en valent vraiement la peine..



Mémoire SODIMM SDRAM 256 Mo, PC133
Transcend®

Référence fabricant : TS32MSS64V6G

Caractéristiques:

. Capacité : 256 Mo 
. Type de DRAM : SDR SDRAM PC133 
. Vitesse dhorloge : 133 MHz 
. Taux de transfert de données : 1064 Mo/s
. Largeur du Bus système : 64bits 
. Voltage : 3.3V 
. Brochage : 144 pins 
. Type de module : SODIMM 
. Gestion de lECC : non

Garantie: à vie


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

Non, au mieux, cette barrette sera reconnue comme une 128 Mo.

Les palourdes utilisent de la PC66 (introuvable aujourd'hui). Elles supportent la PC100, mais pas la 133. Tu peux en trouver ici.

La barrette sur la photo est une "taille basse". Une "taille haute" serait deux fois plus haute


----------



## TheRV (6 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup du renseignement!

edit> ouch', c'est cher


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

TheRV a dit:


> Merci beaucoup du renseignement!
> 
> edit> ouch', c'est cher



C'est clair !!! En pas étonnant ...

De plus je te conseille de mettre directement le maximum comme je l'ai fait à mes deux palourdes, soit une barette de 512 Mo pour un total de 544 ou 576 selon le modèle de ta machine. 

Je te conseille ce site avec une barette de 512 Mo.. D'ailleurs chez eux, la barette de 256 Mo est à 28 $.


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est clair !!! En pas &#233;tonnant ...
> 
> De plus je te conseille de mettre directement le maximum comme je l'ai fait &#224; mes deux palourdes, soit une barette de 512 Mo pour un total de 544 ou 576 selon le mod&#232;le de ta machine.
> 
> Je te conseille ce site avec une barette de 512 Mo.. D'ailleurs chez eux, la barette de 256 Mo est &#224; 28 $.



Quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'en rajouter 512, dans la mesure o&#249; son iBook n'en reconnait que 320 ?

J'en avais rajout&#233; en son temps pour un total de 320 Mo (dans un iBook G3 366), et Panther fonctionnait convenablement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

TheRV a dit:


> edit> ouch', c'est cher



Pitin©, oui, j'avais pas regardé le prix, je leur en ai acheté deux (à quelques mois d'intervalle, il y a un peu plus d'un an), une à 39  et une à 42   :affraid: J'ai fait mes emplettes au bon moment, dis donc


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'en rajouter 512, dans la mesure où son iBook n'en reconnait que 320 ?
> 
> J'en avais rajouté en son temps pour un total de 320 Mo (dans un iBook G3 366), et Panther fonctionnait convenablement...



Que me racontes-tu, l'iBook coquillage gère très bien les barrettes de 512 Mo. Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas indiqué dans les specs Apple que ce n'est pas vrai. Quand Apple a pondu ses specs, il n'y a avait pas encore de barrette de 512 dans le commerce en SoDIMM.

J'ai déjà installé 4 de ces barrettes dans des palourdes et crois moi OS X apprécie d'avoir plus de 512 Mo 

Et je te le redis, l'iBook n'est pas limité à 320 Mo.


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

Tiens j'ai mis sur mon ftp, une image des deux premiers iBooks coquillage que j'ai upgradé en septembre 2003.


Le bleu est un iBook G3/300 32/3Go que j'ai transformé en 544Mo/40Go avec une barette de 512 Mo et un DD de 40 Go.

Le mandarine est un iBook G3/300 dont le port Ethernet était HS et le port alim pas trop en état, plus le trackapd HS. 

La j'ai carrément changé la carte mère (merci mackie de m'en avoir trouvé une), pour une carte mère à 366 Mhz avec 64 Mo de RAM intégré, j'ai ajouté une barette de 512 Mo pour avoir 576 Mo au total et lui aussi un bon DD de 40 Go. C'était la palourde mandarine la plus rapide de son époque


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2007)

Au temps pour moi. On m'avait dit qu'on ne pouvait pas dépassé le max de ram indiqué par Apple, qu'elle ne serait pas reconnue et que ce surplus pouvait abimer l'ordi. Mainifestement, c'était faux... :rateau:
J'en étais resté là...

Ah, ces iBook palourdes, ils ont un design hors du commun.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

Moi, ce que je ne savais pas, c'est qu'on pouvait trouver des SODIMM PC100 de 512 Mo, pourquoi ils en ont pas de France ? Mon WallStreet 266 serait mieux avec 1 Go qu'avec 512 Mo :sick:


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. On m'avait dit qu'on ne pouvait pas d&#233;pass&#233; le max de ram indiqu&#233; par Apple, qu'elle ne serait pas reconnue et que ce surplus pouvait abimer l'ordi. Mainifestement, c'&#233;tait faux... :rateau:
> J'en &#233;tais rest&#233; l&#224;...
> 
> Ah, ces iBook palourdes, ils ont un design hors du commun.



Ah si tu &#233;tais Lyonnais, je t'aurais m&#234;me propos&#233; de changer le DD juste pour le plaisir d'en re-d&#233;monter un (pr&#233;voir 3 heures quand m&#234;me  )

L'iBook n'est pas la seule machine dans ce cas. Quand Apple sort une machine, elle met le maximum en fonction des barrettes qu'on trouve &#224; ce moment dans le commerce. Mais &#233;videment les capacit&#233;s des barrettes continuent &#224; &#233;voluer ...

Un bon exemple sont les PowerBook G3 de Mai 1998 et Septembre 1998. D'apr&#232;s Apple ils sont extensibles &#224; 192 Mo max. Mais en fait le contr&#244;leur m&#233;moire supporte tr&#232;s bien deux barrettes de 256 Mo d'o&#249; 512 Mo.

Il ne faut pas se fier aux specs Apple mais consulter la base de www.mactracker.ca. C'est une base de donn&#233;es sur les machines (et autres) qui te donne les vrais limites et sont mises &#224; jour fr&#233;quemment.

Tiens je m'aper&#231;ois que les machines &#233;taient sous Jaguar mais depuis elles sont pass&#233;es sous Panther ...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce que je ne savais pas, c'est qu'on pouvait trouver des SODIMM PC100 de 512 Mo, pourquoi ils en ont pas de France ? Mon WallStreet 266 serait mieux avec 1 Go qu'avec 512 Mo :sick:



Je commande depuis plus de 5 ans toutes mes barrettes m&#233;moires (ainsi que pour les membres du club Apple et d'autres) aux US. Les barettes de 512 sont dispo depuis longtemps.

Les deux sites que j'utilise sont Mac Sales (OWC) et Memoryx. Il y a trois ans c'&#233;tait parfois moins cher memoryx, maintenant c'est plut&#244;t OWC. Mais memoryx a plus de choix. Avec ces deux vendeurs vous pouvez trouver des barettes pour tous les Macs depuis le Mac Plus et &#224; des prix tr&#232;s corrects par rapport &#224; la France.

Ah oui, avec OWC pas une seule barrette probl&#233;matique


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ah si tu &#233;tais Lyonnais, je t'aurais m&#234;me propos&#233; de changer le DD juste pour le plaisir d'en re-d&#233;monter un (pr&#233;voir 3 heures quand m&#234;me  )



Je l'avais fait changer par la suite par un dd de 20 Go, en faisant appel &#224; un technicien sp&#233;cialis&#233;. Mais je sais que c'est l'horreur pour d&#233;monter, et largement en dehors de mes comp&#233;tences...



melaure a dit:


> Il ne faut pas se fier aux specs Apple mais consulter la base de www.mactracker.ca. C'est une base de donn&#233;es sur les machines (et autres) qui te donne les vrais limites et sont mises &#224; jour fr&#233;quemment.



OK, merci, c'est bon &#224; savoir. 

Par contre, par simple curiosit&#233;, tu fais comment avec les batteries, elles doivent &#234;tre fichues et irrempla&#231;ables, non ?


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je l'avais fait changer par la suite par un dd de 20 Go, en faisant appel &#224; un technicien sp&#233;cialis&#233;. Mais je sais que c'est l'horreur pour d&#233;monter, et largement en dehors de mes comp&#233;tences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu parles des batteries d'iBook coquillage ? Je viens d'en acheter une pour l'iBook bleu. La sienne a quand m&#234;me tenu plus de 6 ans ... 

Un autre site donc &#224; retenir car tu y trouves des batteries pour quasiment tous les portables Mac : c'est aboutbatteries.com. Tu trouveras la batterie pour iBook 1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration &#224; 63 euros port compris et livr&#233; en 48 heures.



P.S. : je devrais faire un sujet des bons tuyaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> P.S. : je devrais faire un sujet des bons tuyaux



Bon, l&#224;, je vais &#233;crire en vert, mais n'y vois aucun reproche de ma part, c'est juste pour l'&#233;dification des nioubes foules 

Oui, mais nan, un tel sujet serait vite le rendez vous des posts "limite publicit&#233;", au point que pour qu'il soit viable, sa mod&#233;ration devrait obligatoirement se faire "&#224; priori", comme "le comptoir" au bar, or, je n'ai pas cette possibilit&#233; ici (&#231;a se r&#232;gle d'ailleurs au niveau du forum, et pas d'un fil).

Non, lorsque vous avez un bon tuyau, continuez comme maintenant, glissez le &#224; l'occasion d'un fil ou il tombe bien dans le sujet.

Pour en revenir &#224; la palourde, c'est vrai qu'elle avait un design original, mais je lui fais le m&#234;me reproche qu'au PDQ* de ma fille, 800x600, m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;poque, c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; limite, alors maintenant &#8230; 


(*)WallStreet de seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration, de l'automne 98


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, l&#224;, je vais &#233;crire en vert, mais n'y vois aucun reproche de ma part, c'est juste pour l'&#233;dification des nioubes foules
> 
> 
> Non, lorsque vous avez un bon tuyau, continuez comme maintenant, glissez le &#224; l'occasion d'un fil ou il tombe bien dans le sujet.



Tu as bien raison, et ma remarque &#233;tait humoristique 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour en revenir &#224; la palourde, c'est vrai qu'elle avait un design original, mais je lui fais le m&#234;me reproche qu'au PDQ* de ma fille, 800x600, m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;poque, c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; limite, alors maintenant &#8230;
> 
> 
> (*)WallStreet de seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration, de l'automne 98



Je suis bien d'accord et je cherchais justement quelqu'un qui aurait r&#233;ussi a remplacer la dalle actuelle par une de 12" en 1024*768 (issue d'un iBook G3 par exemple).

Ce serait bien sympa !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord et je cherchais justement quelqu'un qui aurait r&#233;ussi a remplacer la dalle actuelle par une de 12" en 1024*768 (issue d'un iBook G3 par exemple).
> 
> Ce serait bien sympa !



Probl&#232;me : la "carte" graphique int&#233;gr&#233;e n'est-elle pas brid&#233;e sur ce plan ? Vu qu'en fait de carte, c'est une puce directement int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; la carte m&#232;re, &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre r&#233;dhibitoire ! :mouais:

En tout cas, sur mes "PDQ", je ne peux pas &#233;changer les dalles (celui de ma fille est un 233 12" matrice active, et le mien un 266 14" matrice active. Et la VRam n'est pas la m&#234;me sur les deux machines (2 Mo pour le 12", 4 Mo pour le 14").


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème : la "carte" graphique intégrée n'est-elle pas bridée sur ce plan ? Vu qu'en fait de carte, c'est une puce directement intégrée à la carte mère, ça risque d'être rédhibitoire ! :mouais:



C'est une puce Rage Mobility avec 4 Mo. Elle est tout a fait capable de gérer du 1024*768 et même plus. Peut-être qu'Apple abridé d'autre truc, mais la puce elle même est capable de mieux que le 800*600.

J'avais d'ailleurs une puce intégrée similaire (Rage 64 version desktop) dans mon Starmax 4000, et elle montait en 1152*864 sans problème sur mon 17".


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une puce Rage Mobility avec 4 Mo. Elle est tout a fait capable de gérer du 1024*768 et même plus. Peut-être qu'Apple abridé d'autre truc, mais la puce elle même est capable de mieux que le 800*600.
> 
> J'avais d'ailleurs une puce intégrée similaire (Rage 64 version desktop) dans mon Starmax 4000, et elle montait en 1152*864 sans problème sur mon 17".



J'ai pas écrit "incapable", mais "bridé". Connaissant les mesquineries d'Apple sur les matos "grand public" (souviens toi, les performa 5300, qui avaient assez de VRam pour afficher 832x624 en milliers de couleurs, et 1024x768 en 256 couleurs, et qui n'affichaient la première réso qu'en 256 couleurs et pas du tout la seconde (pour avoir monté une carte mère de 5500 dans un boîtier de 5300, je peux t'affirmer que les circuits vidéo du 5300 en étaient pourtant capable).


----------



## TheRV (7 Février 2007)

Cool pour ces tuyaux! La barette de 256 Mo est accessible, mais pour une machine de cette &#233;poque la barette de 512Mo reste trop cher.. 

Mais j'ai une epave de powerbook hd, peut etre est-il possible de lui mettre mon DD de 80Go?

argh... J4aime ce mac, un vraie perle robuste. C'est vrai que l'affichage est limite, mais bon...
Sinon ma coque est abim&#233;e (je l'avais achet&#233; d'occaz et l'ancien proprio n'&#233;tait pas soigneux) donc si vous savez o&#249; je peux ptet en recup... je susi preneur..

sur cette palourde j'avais dessoud&#233; le port usb et en avait mis un nouveau. Lorsque j'ai achet&#233; la machine, il ne fonctionnait pas, la pate d'alim etait bris&#233;e. Maintenant &#231;amarche parfaitement


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pas écrit "incapable", mais "bridé". Connaissant les mesquineries d'Apple sur les matos "grand public" (souviens toi, les performa 5300, qui avaient assez de VRam pour afficher 832x624 en milliers de couleurs, et 1024x768 en 256 couleurs, et qui n'affichaient la première réso qu'en 256 couleurs et pas du tout la seconde (pour avoir monté une carte mère de 5500 dans un boîtier de 5300, je peux t'affirmer que les circuits vidéo du 5300 en étaient pourtant capable).



Possible. Pas contre je n'ai pas trouvé la moindre info la dessus sur le net ...


----------

